# Any Vizsla owners??



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, we are getting our first male Vizsla in Nov all being well  , we have researched the breed for sometime, and we have also gone to a reputable breeder.
I was just wondering if there are any Vizsla owners on here who could give me any pointers for a first time Vizsla owner?

 Thanks Hayley


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Hi, we are getting our first male Vizsla in Nov all being well  , we have researched the breed for sometime, and we have also gone to a reputable breeder.
> I was just wondering if there are any Vizsla owners on here who could give me any pointers for a first time Vizsla owner?
> 
> Thanks Hayley


Not a Vizla owner, But when i got my Weimy and I wanted to get a Vizla aswell.. I love the breed.. Hope you enjoy your new dog When you get him.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely dogs, i look after and walk 2 of them who are well behaved 1 is a boy monty and the other from a different home is a girl brook.

i would sign up to dog training classes. they love to run and play chase.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Hi, we are getting our first male Vizsla in Nov all being well  , we have researched the breed for sometime, and we have also gone to a reputable breeder.
> I was just wondering if there are any Vizsla owners on here who could give me any pointers for a first time Vizsla owner?
> 
> Thanks Hayley


Hi Hayley!
1st let me congratulate you on picking the best breed in the world.. of course i'm a bit bias considering i own three of them.
i guess my 1st piece of advice would be... Be Prepared.. young vizzies are great fun but they will take over you life, they demand plenty of human attention, and a fair amount of exercise.

I'd also make sure that your breeder is a GOOD one.. Vizzies are becoming more popular now and we have alll heard the horror stories of puppy farms etc, that i'm sure will be cashing in on the breeds new found popularity.

Also ask your breeder about Hip Scoring.. from the bitch, and Sire.

Vizzies are very individual dogs, and every one has its own 'weird odditys' for the want of a better phrase. 
But as i said before the best advice i can give you is Be Prepared, and your'll find ya hooked before you know it.

If you need ANY advice at all when you have your new ginger nutter arrive, or even before, contact me either through the forum, or at [email protected] i'll be more then happy to attempt to point you in the right direction.

Regards and good luck
3 red dogs
P.S.
See ours at 
Flickr: devastating_angel2000's Photostream


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments. November seems ages away!!  , we having been waiting over a year, so have built up a good relationship with our breeder... .
Thank you 3 red dogs i am sure i will need some advice down the line , and by the way your dogs are stunning.

Hayley


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

any time hun, like i said, just shout


----------



## Vitza (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi there
I love Vizslas  I am from Budapest Hungary, home of the Vizslas  
We are moving to London 2009 February, being transferred through my company.
We are taking our dog, (german short haired pointer - vizsla) and was wondering if any Londoners could help me with useful information.
Beside the DEFRA rules of transporting a pet are there any other rules to follow once you keep a dog in London? Are there a lot of parks where you can have your dog off leash? 
many thanks for the info in advance 


Luvdogs, congrats and good luck with the puppy


----------



## Vizsla Boor (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi

As i see it the tricks to looking after Vizsla's are simple.

Love them 24 hours a day and never never hit them.
Be with them as much as possible, Vizsla's like company so don't leave them for hours at a time. Mine come to work every day.
Get a cage for toilet training - it works. Argos does a big one for about £15
Plenty of exercise and vary between trips between fields, beach and woods if possible.
Our Vizsla's love carrots and apples as well as other treats. They are not fussy eaters - thet just eat!
If you put your new puppy on the sofa on the first night at home - your on the floor forever afterwards!
Keep them warm, ours get cold sometimes, and they don't like it
Watch out for flees and ear infections and don't over bath them.
Ours are here Our Vizsla pictures
Good Luck.

Jerry


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I have a Vizsla and a beagle. Good luck with your new pup it wont be long now. They are a great breed I would never be without one, they can certainly be head strong and cheeky but they are the most loving and loyal dogs given the right love and training. I am so excited for you I wish I had room for another


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I couldn't agree more about Jerry's trick to looking after Vizsla's. Your Vizsla's look gorgeous Jerry


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Hi, we are getting our first male Vizsla in Nov all being well  , we have researched the breed for sometime, and we have also gone to a reputable breeder.
> I was just wondering if there are any Vizsla owners on here who could give me any pointers for a first time Vizsla owner?
> 
> Thanks Hayley


never heard of that breed just looked and they are lovely looking dogs well done and send some pics when you get him


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your tips, well we have been to visit pups, they are gorgeous they really are. Going back shortly to meet our little boy.
we hope to show so our breeder is gonna pick our boy


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I love Vizla's, gorgeous dogs!

When I worked in Hydrotherapy, Tim Howard (Ex Manchester United Goalkeeper) used to bring his in for swims - mainly because he needed to loose weight.
He was a maniac! He didn't used to bother with the ramp to get in the pool, he would jump up the sides and jump straight in!


----------



## Vizsla Boor (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, I am rather proud of them both. I just hope they don'y get too fashionable. Vizslas are a special breed and need to be kept that way in my humble opinion. 

Anyone in Cornwall UK fancy a Vizsla meet?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes agree Vizsla Boor, we researched for two years to make sure it was the right dog for us. We met a few at shows and fell in love  

We are in Somerset, when is the Vizsla meet?


----------



## Vizsla Boor (Oct 21, 2008)

When we organise it I guess. Shall we?

Jerry & Jayne


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

stunning Dogs Jerry, if ya ever in Montrose Harbour, make sure ya bring the dogs with ya.. oh, and a jet ski would be nice to..lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh go on Red dog!!!! its got to be worth a holiday down to the old south coast!!!!!!!!!!!! (or somewhere close ish)


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like a great idea


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Well, its funny you should Mention holidays hun, we are thinking about it next year, as this year we missed out. Once i got the tow hitch put on the van, we can hook the trailer tent up, and come see ya all, but like i said, it'll be next year, There's a few cash probs coming up for us due to xmas, and bills from the garage for the car, at the moment. Besides, i'm not camping in the middle of the winter.. i'm far to old for that.
But i agree it would be nice to have a wee National get-together and meet up with the rest of the ginger nutters!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Two weimaraners here!
regards
sue


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The more the merrier I say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

